# 2 New OFK rascals!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We picked these two bundles of energy up at the GA show. The brindle male is a Switch/ Muffin pup and the black female is a Notch/Lilly pup. Seeing as we got them from TopGun Kennels and as we already had a brindle named Maverick, the Brindle male is Goose, and the Female is Charlie!!

OFK's Goose!




























OFK's Charlie




























She likes HER water bowl!


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Aww, these pups look great!  I'm partial to Charlie, but they're both so cute. Congrats on a great show and new additions.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hehe i love the water bowl one! Great looking pups.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Goose is a good looking boy but I'm loving me some Charlie!! Can't wait to see what these guys do.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking pups! I love the b/w one!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

They're adorable!!!!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful new babies, and LOVE the names!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are two good looking additions Andy. I really like Goose, but I'm a sucker for a good looking brindle dog.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are a great looking pair! Best of luck and I can't wait to see them turn out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe, they're gorgeous. I'm partial to Goose, love his coat


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Im liking charlie alot! both are good lookin pups.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are cuties!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

they are gorgeus dogs. i think they are going to make some amzing working pups.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats! Those are some nice looking pups. I too am partial to Goose. Love the name! LOL!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Goose and Maverick I take it someone likes top gun the next pup has to be iceman LOL. They are so cute the brindle looks just like Maverick Good luck with them they are a cute pair.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a beautiful pair you got, lucky lucky.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> LOL Goose and Maverick I take it someone likes top gun


The female is Charlie, which was the call sign for Tom Cruise's girlfriend in the movie!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Top Gun was a good movie.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful pups!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> The female is Charlie, which was the call sign for Tom Cruise's girlfriend in the movie!


That's right her name was Charlie! I love that movie I am going to have to pop in tonight and watch it haven't seen it in a few years.


----------

